# Verizon Voyager - Music to Ringtone?



## Platinum

Is there a way I can make a song on my voyager become my ringtone? If I can't directly make a song my ringtone, is there anyway to get a ringtone onto it so I don't have to download ringtones?


----------



## Platinum

guess not?


----------



## Verve

Verizon sucks when it comes to making your own ringtones. The only practical way to get one is to pay for it. If you do manage to transfer the tone, it usually sounds junky.


----------



## Platinum

well im not tryin to MAKE my own ringtone... just transfer a song to my phone as a ringtone. unless were talking about the same thing.


----------



## thermophilis

Try bitpim, you can transfer songs on your computer to be a ringtone on your phone, it works great.


----------



## massahwahl

My bro has one and we did it a few weeks ago, its easy but you need to save the files as ringtones(songname).mp3 I've been thinkin of posting a guide about this, I may tonight so be on the lookout


----------



## massahwahl

Made my guide, its in the 'computer accesopries' section, go check it out!


----------



## tossy

I think with the help of blue tooth you can do that, its easy you just save the files as ringtones in you pc and transfer those to ur phone.


----------

